# Hunting season nears



## Hugo Furst (Sep 13, 2015)

Make sure your property is well posted.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 21, 2015)

I was golfing with some guys, and they claimed ( ya know how that goes)
that a guy took his wife hunting and she shot a horse out under from some guy
But what was worse is the guy was a fish and game warden


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 21, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Make sure your property is well posted.


  Here in Texas it's legal to use corn.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2015)

As a kid, I watched the neighbors clean rabbits and squirrels. 
I was also taught to shoot a gun at a very early age, with the caveat "you eat what you shoot".
That cured me of any hunting aspirations.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 21, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> As a kid, I watched the neighbors clean rabbits and squirrels.
> I was also taught to shoot a gun at a very early age, with the caveat "you eat what you shoot".
> That cured me of any hunting aspirations.




That cured me of fishing


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 21, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > As a kid, I watched the neighbors clean rabbits and squirrels.
> ...


Fish I have no trouble cleaning and filleting.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 22, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Make sure your property is well posted.




southern Minnesota firearms this year 

usually archery but a brother not healthy enough this year 

would do both but those out of state licenses are expensive 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk (Sep 22, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> As a kid, I watched the neighbors clean rabbits and squirrels.
> I was also taught to shoot a gun at a very early age, with the caveat "you eat what you shoot".
> That cured me of any hunting aspirations.


--LOL

dont do it as much anymore 

when i was a kid i would shoot up a dozen or more of squirrels 

in a session 

some soulless creatures that they are 

pop one everyone squatters a few minutes later they are back 

crawling over the dead bodies of their buddies after the acorns 

--LOL


they are good eating though


----------



## shadow355 (Nov 4, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Make sure your property is well posted.




Where I work my co- workers get off a day here and a day there. They get shift trades......or call off for some ignorant reason. 

Shift trades are supposed to be a thing of the past..... Our new Site Supervisor for the company we are contracted for  ( a former State Trooper ) basically stopped shift trades ( a person works for me, then I pay them back = no lost pay ) but some people still get by with it. 

I like to camp in the spring and fall...... So we shall see if I get to this month, and get a few days of hunting in. Or will preference go to those employees in my department who can call off for no reason - have someone work for them - or be able to take time off and not work any overtime . 

I have really been screwed over - cheated and stabbed in the back the past 14.5 years I have worked at this instillation.  I have really been done wrong and as I believe , have had excessive and tremendous amounts if stress intentionally placed upon me. 2nd and 4th shift foreman who previous worked with me ..... But has since retired - really " worked me over "  .  I believe human resources knew and let them get by with it . 

At first I could not leave where I work, I had a niece to help support ..... I had a good pay ; her parents divorced and did not have exceptionally good jobs.  So in her younger years I put money in her pocket and took her out for her birthday. 

Now with my service time and I am in my upper 40s in age....... I am stuck and cannot leave. 

Some people do not know what stress - being done wrong - and " stabbed " really is. I do. 

Shadow 355


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 4, 2015)

tyroneweaver said:


> I was golfing with some guys, and they claimed ( ya know how that goes)
> that a guy took his wife hunting and she shot a horse out under from some guy
> But what was worse is the guy was a fish and game warden




Pretty typical of chicken shit "hunters". The damn fools can't tell a horse from a deer or from a human being. (a woman was just shot in my area, by hunters, many footprints showing they watched her bleed to death - fucking murderous cowards) They shoot a lot of cows too. Idiots get a bad case of buck fever and shoot at anything that moves. 

Amazingly, they will put out corn, hide in tree stands - cowards, through and through.

Years ago, I was one of the first members of the *Hunt The Hunter Hunt Club* that celebrated every time one of these jackasses was shot and killed. They're not REAL hunters and the more we can kill off, the better.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 4, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I was golfing with some guys, and they claimed ( ya know how that goes)
> ...


Hey Neddy, 
Since I'm your favorite poster, I gotta birthday coming up; how about buying me one of these:


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 13, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...


It's eating I have a problem with. Unless you batter and tartar sauce it. But that's not healthy. Deer meat is and its delicious


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 13, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure your property is well posted.
> ...


Then get a crossbow


----------



## shadow355 (Jan 19, 2016)

What season is it? 

Bugs knows. 


Shadow 355


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...



 Holy Shit That Is A Thing Of Beauty !!!!!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 5, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Make sure your property is well posted.


Yesterday I saw a doe and her mature baby. She didn’t come close enough for me to shoot but the baby did. Fun and exciting to watch. Plus you always hope a big buck might be right behind.

Then I saw a solo doe. She kept her distance too. 

Then 2 hours from dark I have to take a shit so I go to the house and I don’t go back out. Right before dark a buck 3 doe and 2 babies were surrounding my box blind. Damn it!

Well, back in my blind


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 5, 2019)

shadow355 said:


> What season is it?
> 
> Bugs knows.
> 
> ...



It’s deer season


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 5, 2019)

Luddly Neddite said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > I was golfing with some guys, and they claimed ( ya know how that goes)
> ...


Do you eat cow?


----------



## sealybobo (Oct 5, 2019)

A guy who puts out a mouse trap is a coward. He doesn’t eat what he kills


----------



## Crixus (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure your property is well posted.
> ...




Yup. My brother came out from San Francisco, we had gone to eat some food and stopped for gas. He asked why all the gas stations in Houston sold bags of corn. Makes decent bear bait to.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

Crixus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



  You always hear people complain about bait hunting from up north.
    They dont understand that deer are getting to be like hogs around here.
   Texas has more deer than any other state in the country.
Hell,I can shoot five per season,3 Doe and 2 Buck in Kimble County.

  Driving from my place to Junction,about 14 miles,in the morning or evening and you had to drive 25 mph or you're likely to hit a deer.
  Fucken things are everywhere!!!


----------



## Crixus (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Yup. Try riding a motercycle down space center Blvd down here. Coming home from work I always end up having to slow down. There are also some awesom bucks all along Red Bluff heading to Pasadina.


----------

